# Sunday Tensaw



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing over 12” today. All pushing plastic. Lost my two biggest trying to swing em in the boat instead of getting out a net. I do dumb things sometimes...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

dang!! Do they fight hard?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No but it’s fun catching em. Kinda like hunting.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea they are fun to catch,and way quicker to clean than a deer. And with cheese grits and frys, they prob taste better than a deer. Another great job


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm.. couldn't throw some white love I see.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Best eating fish in the water to me!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What's your pushing set-up? Rod length, doubles on each line, tipping with minnows?

I'm about to start trying it a little. I've got the bases to put my driftmaster up front, wife supposed to get me some new rods for christmas (fingers crossed), now i just need double pedestal bases up front.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Skiff I’m pushing with Southern Crappie 14’ rods. I have some BnM 16’ Pow-rTroller rods on order . Gonna use the BnM’s for deeper water, they will handle more weight. This past weekend I was pushing 8 single jig poles with a 1 ounce egg weight about 18” above the jig. No swivel. Just run the line through the sinker 4 or 5 times. Worked good Saturday but seemed like I missed a lot of fish on Sunday. I was pushing .5-.8mph. Both days.

I tried tipping with a minnow but they didn’t seem to want it. These fish change their minds from day to day.
Next weekend I’m gonna try putting the weight on bottom and tying a loop a couple feet above it with the jig. Gonna keep the loops around 6 “ long. Should be able to get hook ups.

It’s crazy how they can inhale baits one day and swallow them and the next day just hold it and spit it back out.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

just realized while reading this post, that was you I was fishing around all day. I was in the black bass boat. I kept 16 myself but was pushing minnows. Forgot my dip net and it cost me a couple of real good fish. I am going back in the afternoon today. That was a nice mess of fish you had. Good luck over there in the morning.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jpwalnuthill said:


> just realized while reading this post, that was you I was fishing around all day. I was in the black bass boat. I kept 16 myself but was pushing minnows. Forgot my dip net and it cost me a couple of real good fish. I am going back in the afternoon today. That was a nice mess of fish you had. Good luck over there in the morning.


Stop and say hello next time you see me. Good luck today.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

will do next time. I thought I recognized the boat from previous posts. I think I bought a fishfinder from you a couple of years ago in Perdido at the Chevron station. Good Luck Jeff


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jpwalnuthill said:


> will do next time. I thought I recognized the boat from previous posts. I think I bought a fishfinder from you a couple of years ago in Perdido at the Chevron station. Good Luck Jeff


You did. I remember that.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> It’s crazy how they can inhale baits one day and swallow them and the next day just hold it and spit it back out.


Welcome to Crappie University! I enrolled over 60 years ago and I'm still a freshman. My Dad never quite got his doctorate but did become a Master, and his best advice to me was to "set the hook just before they bite"!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

. 


It’s on now!! Think I’m gonna fish the Alabama River next weekend.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

After watching a gentleman lose a couple of nice fish yesterday on those long poles trying to get them close enough to boat to get the dip net under them, I am kinda on the fence about going any longer than the 12 ft. I am using. He also had a long handle dip net too. Glad there weren't any kids around because of his language. :laughing: Let us know how they work out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a productive day to get some grease stinking going on!!! Way to go brother!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job. I'd like to see a picture of the set up.


----------

